# ilan + wala



## Qcumber

Several Latin books that survived from the barbaric periods have missing chapters. I'd like to ask the following questions about the _Satyricon_.

1E) How many chapters are missing in the Satiricon?
*1T) Iláng kabanátà ang walâ sa Satyricon?*

Now, from affirmative sentences.

2E) The Satiricon had thirty chapters.
*2T) May tatlumpúng kabanátà ang Satyricon.*
[Actually nobody knows how many there were.]

3E) The Satiricon did not have thirty chapters. 
*3Ta) Walâng tatlumpúng kabanátà ang Satyricon.*
*3Tb) Hindî tatlumpû ang kabanátang nawalâ sa Satyricon. *

I suppose I may replace _tatlumpû_ by _ilán_ to ask the corresponding questions.

4E) How many chapter had the Satyricon?
*4T) May iláng kabanátà ang Satyricon?*

5E) How many chapters are missing in the Satyricon?
*5Ta) Walâ iláng kabanátà ang Satyricon?*
*5Ta) Ilán ang kabanátang nawalâ sa Satyricon?*

Are my sentences correct?


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> Several Latin books that survived from the barbaric periods have missing chapters. I'd like to ask the following questions about the _Satyricon_.
> 
> 1E) How many chapters are missing in the Satiricon?
> *1T) Iláng kabanátà ang walâ sa Satyricon? also correct but it sounds as if they may not be missing, i.e, they may not be there for other reasons like the publisher decided not to publish them, etc. *
> 
> Ilang kabanata ang nawawala sa Satyricon?
> Ilang kabanata ng Satyricon ang nawawala?
> 
> Now, from affirmative sentences.
> 
> 2E) The Satiricon had thirty chapters.
> *2T) May tatlumpúng kabanátà ang Satyricon. *
> [Actually nobody knows how many there were.]
> 
> 3E) The Satiricon did not have thirty chapters.
> *3Ta) Walâng tatlumpúng kabanátà ang Satyricon. not sure if wrong*
> *3Tb) Hindî tatlumpû ang kabanátang nawalâ sa Satyricon. It means that it isn't true that 30 chapters were lost from Satyricon, perhaps greater or less than 30. *
> 
> Hindi aabutin ng tatlumpung kabanata ang Satyricon. (past tense)
> Hindi aabot sa tatlumpung kabanata ang Satyricon. (simple present)
> (Literally, It will not reach (aabot sa) 30 chapters, implying that it's less than 30 but not 0.)
> 
> I suppose I may replace _tatlumpû_ by _ilán_ to ask the corresponding questions.
> 
> 4E) How many chapter had the Satyricon?
> *4T) May iláng kabanátà ang Satyricon? *
> 
> 5E) How many chapters are missing in the Satyricon?
> *5Ta) Walâ iláng kabanátà ang Satyricon? *
> *5Ta) Ilán ang kabanátang nawalâ sa Satyricon? OK, but...*
> 
> Better-sounding: Ilang* kabanata ang nawawala sa Satyricon?
> 
> Ilan + ang = Ilang
> nawawala (present)
> nawala (past)
> 
> Are my sentences correct?


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot Ffrancis for the corrections and the suggestions.


----------



## Camote

chief ffrancis if it's in Filipino wouldn't_ *Satyricon* _be _*Satyrikon*?_


----------



## epistolario

Camote said:


> chief ffrancis if it's in Filipino wouldn't_ *Satyricon* _be _*Satyrikon*?_



Honestly, I'm not sure because I have never encountered that word so I simply retained its original spelling.


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure because I have never encountered that word so I simply retained its original spelling.


It's a Greek-style Roman novel written in Latin by Petronius. Its title is spelt now _Satyricon_, now _Satiricon,_ depending on the edition_._


----------



## Camote

ffrancis said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure because I have never encountered that word so I simply retained its original spelling.


 
Me too. I have learned that if we are to translate a foreign word to tagalog, we should replace *'c'* to *'k'* and *'tion'* to *'syon'*

Example:

truck = trak
constitution = konstitusyon
carrot = karot


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> It's a Greek-style Roman novel written in Latin by Petronius. Its title is spelt now _Satyricon_, now _Satiricon,_ depending on the edition_._


 
oh thanks for the added info Qcumber  you're the best


----------



## Qcumber

Camote said:


> oh thanks for the added info Qcumber  you're the best


Don't say that. I just thought everybody knew this novel. It has been translated into all European languages. There is also a famous Italian film drawn from it "Fellini Satyricon" by Federico FELLINI (1969), a masterpiece.


----------



## mataripis

Qcumber said:


> Several Latin books that survived from the barbaric periods have missing chapters. I'd like to ask the following questions about the _Satyricon_.
> 
> 1E) How many chapters are missing in the Satiricon?
> *1T) Iláng kabanátà ang walâ sa Satyricon?*
> 
> Now, from affirmative sentences.
> 
> 2E) The Satiricon had thirty chapters.
> *2T) May tatlumpúng kabanátà ang Satyricon.*
> [Actually nobody knows how many there were.]
> 
> 3E) The Satiricon did not have thirty chapters.
> *3Ta) Walâng tatlumpúng kabanátà ang Satyricon.*
> *3Tb) Hindî tatlumpû ang kabanátang nawalâ sa Satyricon. *
> 
> I suppose I may replace _tatlumpû_ by _ilán_ to ask the corresponding questions.
> 
> 4E) How many chapter had the Satyricon?
> *4T) May iláng kabanátà ang Satyricon?*
> 
> 5E) How many chapters are missing in the Satyricon?
> *5Ta) Walâ iláng kabanátà ang Satyricon?*
> *5Ta) Ilán ang kabanátang nawalâ sa Satyricon?*
> 
> Are my sentences correct?


 Here are my Tagalog Translations, Tagalog has many versions but the one i am using is the standard Tagalog used by old Tagalog folks.1.) Ilang Kabanata ang nakaligtaan sa Satirikon?  2.)Mga Tatlumpung  kabanata mayroon ang Satirikon. 3.) Wala sa Tatlumpung  kabanata mayroon ang Satirikon. 4.) Ilan bang mga kabanata mayroon ang Satirikon?  5.)Ilan ba ang nakaligtaang mga kabanata sa aklat ng Satirikon?


----------

